# Honda Hybrid Snowblower - $4,500 (Gloucester)



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's your chance at about half-price...








Honda hybrid Snowblower - farm & garden - by owner - sale


High quality snowblower Retail 8,300. Perfect for commercial property Runs great. Bought as homeowner but need to downsize to smaller machine. Turns, tilts left and right, lifts up and down. Was...



boston.craigslist.org


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wow. smokin deal if it works as it should.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I would have been all over this thing if It werent for the fact that I saw one in person yesterday at Nault's in Manchester, NH. This thing is HUGE, pictures dont do it justice.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

obsolete


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Pre order price new is $8,299 on Acme. That used one sounds like a great deal.









Honda Snow Blower Track Drive Hybrid Electric Start 36" HSM1336I2 from HONDA - Acme Tools


Honda Snow Blower Track Drive Hybrid Electric Start 36" - HSM1336I2 from HONDA




www.acmetools.com


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Funny, but for over $8k, it doesn't have heated handgrips. Honda really needs to put this on this machine, plus their HSS line.

But, still seems like an awesome product. Wish I had about 10 driveways to use it on.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Those auger rakes look mean!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> obsolete


Not... Still the heavyweight contender in the US. Especially at that price... Vs new version:








Honda Power Equipment Hsm1336i Snow Blower SKU:HP5510163 Honda Power...


Nault's Windham Motorcycles Ask for: KEVIN SUTTER ☎ 60 Range Rd Windham, NH 03087 Enter this link to see more images plus all other inventory we have available: http://lyv.cc/TWQX7 Honda Power...



maine.craigslist.org


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Too heavy, too much for all but maybe rural residential, and too slow for serious commercial where there are better options...Just my opinion.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> .Just my opinion.


And of course you've used one?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> And of course you've used one?


No, and I wouldn't even care to try one (unless perhaps I lived in Lake Tahoe, and needed to test drive.) I can tell by the vid's it's a tractor, and a slow one. There are better options that take up a similar footprint. Why is the owner selling it for a song? No more snow in his New England future? I'd wager he's looking to downsize


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

HillnGullyRider said:


> No, and I wouldn't even care to try one (unless perhaps I lived in Lake Tahoe, and needed to test drive.) I can tell by the vid's it's a tractor, and a slow one. There are better options that take up a similar footprint. Why is the owner selling it for a song? No more snow in his New England future? I'd wager he's looking to downsize


You don't have to wager, he openly said he is downsizing.

Tractor drives are not for everyone.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> Still the heavyweight contender in the US.


Ever seen some SIMA convention vids? The commercial Manu's are coming out with downsize options all the time. You can already get standers where you can quick change bucket heads from the pilot controls. If you were being paid to remove serious snow behind the plow guys, would you want to trudge along behind that Honda for 8 hours, or jam along on one of these then use it for all your summer landscaping?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Too heavy, too much for all but maybe rural residential, and too slow for serious commercial where there are better options...Just my opinion.


I agree. I dont think you are really getting a lot more for the money. Some ski areas have some of these up here and they are not much better than a new HSS1332. You can get 3 of those for one of these. 
I have a HS1132 with an impeller kit that I got for $500 that can do the same work.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Its a tool for a specific purpose. It’s not always about getting down to pavement. For ski resorts the HS1336 has the benefit of lots of float and traction from the massive tracks. Plus the bucket tilts Side to side and up and down for grooming a very accurate surface.

The machine is VERY big. The fella from Massachusetts likely has some FU money to spend on a killer Honda and enjoyed for as long as it was practical.

That mammoth looks good. I’ve used the ventrac grandstand style machine, it was fun. Especially with the plow, fast and nimble. Had a few pucker moments but anything to keep it interesting slugging through snow for hours.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> The commercial Manu's


Of course, the Mammoth 850 tractor is $15K and wondering how much the snowblower attachments will add when they become available later in 2022...


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> Of course, the Mammoth 850 tractor is $15K and wondering how much the snowblower attachments will add when they become available later in 2022...


If you're already spending 10K on something most homeowners would use less than a dozen times a year, then why not spend 15K on something far more flexible and profitable? You have to pay to play.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> If you're already spending 10K on something


Of course, in this case we're talking about $4500, so less than 20% of the projected cost of the Mammoth with snowblower, all in.





Ariens 951001 Mammoth Stand On Snow Removal | the Lawnmower Hospital


THE EXTINCTION OF YOUR PROBLEMS WITH SNOW AND ICE.




lawnmowerhosp.com


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> Of course, in this case we're talking about $4500, so less than 20% of the projected cost of the Mammoth with snowblower, all in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's already been pointed out you can buy a brand new heavyweight for 4.5K that will do nearly everything the Honda can do. Plus you wouldn't have to worry about tracking down that 3K electronics board when they fail (like what happened to a European SB forum member.)

* Ariens Mammoth 850 Commercial Multi-Attachment Stand-On Snow Removal Machine *
Model: * Mammoth 850* | Item Number: * 951001* 
There are no reviews at this time


 



Reg Price: Sold Out Sold Out

https://www.snowblowersatjacks.com/product-details/ariens/951001


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

tabora said:


> Of course, the Mammoth 850 tractor is $15K and wondering how much the snowblower attachments will add when they become available later in 2022...


That $$ would be spent on a smaller Triumph Motorcycle.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> It's already been pointed out you can buy a brand new heavyweight for 4.5K


Not the Mammoth, though... That's about a $23K CAD = $18K USD machine with the blower.

Honestly, @HillnGullyRider, I'm not certain what you're trying to prove here. If you're not interested in the half-price Honda, just move on...


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

tabora said:


> Here's your chance at about half-price...


Had to look up what exactly the Hybrid model was, if I needed a machine that size I'd be all over that on my way to MA


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Well Tabora...I'm not the one coming on here and pointing out $5k USED specialty electronic hybrid snowblowers on sale , nor would I. 

However, If that interests some prospective buyers I believe they should be armed with all the pro's and cons of such a prospective purchase for that $5K burning a hole in their pocket. This is not a classifieds, it's a forum about snowblowers, and as such, prospective enthusiasts ought to be armed with as much collective knowledge about a machine as is available. We've been hearing horror stories about the electronic boards on the cordless for some time now. I suspect these machines suffer numerous overload shutdown condition before the board gives up the ghost. Such machines may show up on the market with hidden problems that may not rear their head during sale........The one you pointed out is a hybrid machine, it's a different gamble than a little $200 cordless. I'll point out you did have the disclaimer correct though....here's your "CHANCE" .


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

putting pics up of someone rolling there eyes or any other pic is so patheic more like 7th grade
on the other hand could use that machine until you found a dummy to buy it 5500


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Well Tabora...I'm not the one coming on here and pointing out $5k USED specialty electronic hybrid snowblowers on sale , nor would I.
> 
> However, If that interests some prospective buyers I believe they should be armed with all the pro's and cons of such a prospective purchase for that $5K burning a hole in their pocket. This is not a classifieds, it's a forum about snowblowers, and as such, prospective enthusiasts ought to be armed with as much collective knowledge about a machine as is available. We've been hearing horror stories about the electronic boards on the cordless for some time now. I suspect these machines suffer numerous overload shutdown condition before the board gives up the ghost. Such machines may show up on the market with hidden problems that may not rear their head during sale........The one you pointed out is a hybrid machine, it's a different gamble than a little $200 cordless. I'll point out you did have the disclaimer correct though....here's your "CHANCE" .


Yep, there is a chance it could have issues but isn’t the price $4500.00? Also, a “chance” the seller might go lower than $4500.00. I’ve seen a couple of these for sale in Canada this year around this price. One for sale right now in Ontario for $3500.00. Might need some work but that 4500.00 price might not be firm.


----------



## JoBlack (Dec 18, 2021)

Looks like a pretty interesting machine. I wouldn’t turn down the chance to move a pile of snow with one of those. Thanks for posting


----------



## nikko7501 (Nov 12, 2021)

For 8k I better be riding on it.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

That Honda is a piece of art. If I had the funds I would of went they route.


----------

